# RIP



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

My Silkie rooster Strut died last night. Something got him. I don't know what. Whatever it was didn't eat him. There's no way anything could have gotten in or out. The door to the pen was closed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost him. 

How do you know some other critter killed him?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you. I am, too.

I mean, something got him. Could have been a person.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Thank you. I am, too.
> 
> I mean, something got him. Could have been a person.


Do you have any person or nabor how complicated about him. Because not to worry you. I had a flock that i no for sure went in the coop at night. And like yours nothing could go in or out. But all my birds died that night. No trace besides fethers. And a couple days later a wing was found. And nothing else. But there was a nabor who complained about my flock. But to honor then i pick up there fethers and walk down to the strem and through them in. Rest in peace fire 2 cullyflouer chese dip browine and strut.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, my. That's terrible. Some people are so mean. I am so sorry. No, no complainants. He hardly ever crowed. He was a great rooster. Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's very odd that just him is missing. I would look around to make sure he didn't get out and is hiding somewhere.

Will he answer to his name? The reason I ask, I had a blind Silkie roo get out once. Never figured out how. I only found him by calling his name and having him answering me. He was several hundred feet away in the shrubs in front of the house.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Could it have been a rat? Those damned rats are great at breaking in and out of coops, and small chicken breeds, including silkies, are always at risk. Maybe your boy tried to fight it and it killed him and left. I’m so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is to lose a roo. RIP Strut.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's very odd that just him is missing. I would look around to make sure he didn't get out and is hiding somewhere.
> 
> Will he answer to his name? The reason I ask, I had a blind Silkie roo get out once. Never figured out how. I only found him by calling his name and having him answering me. He was several hundred feet away in the shrubs in front of the house.


Wow. I bet that was scary.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Could it have been a rat? Those damned rats are great at breaking in and out of coops, and small chicken breeds, including silkies, are always at risk. Maybe your boy tried to fight it and it killed him and left. I’m so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is to lose a roo. RIP Strut.


And to you. It roo killing night. They almost killed my hen. Omg. That hen is so special to me. She is storms(my dead hen) child. This is going to be do hard for me. I will let you know how hard i took the hit when it happens. I just hope it's quick. I love all my bird and this is going to be rough on me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Don't know what would've happened, Snake possibly?
I am so sorry to hear he was killed though!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's very odd that just him is missing. I would look around to make sure he didn't get out and is hiding somewhere.
> 
> Will he answer to his name? The reason I ask, I had a blind Silkie roo get out once. Never figured out how. I only found him by calling his name and having him answering me. He was several hundred feet away in the shrubs in front of the house.


We found his body. It was more like he was mutilated. My brother buried him. He said he could his flesh. 


Hania41806 said:


> Could it have been a rat? Those damned rats are great at breaking in and out of coops, and small chicken breeds, including silkies, are always at risk. Maybe your boy tried to fight it and it killed him and left. I’m so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is to lose a roo. RIP Strut.


Nope. His body was found outside of the pen. A rat couldn't have gotten him out. That's what I don't understand. Some small something could have gotten in like a rat or snake but Strut couldn't have gotten out. I wonder if someone killed him.


Animals45 said:


> Don't know what would've happened, Snake possibly?
> I am so sorry to hear he was killed though!


No, couldn't have been. Thank you.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> We found his body. It was more like he was mutilated. My brother buried him. He said he could his flesh.
> 
> Nope. His body was found outside of the pen. A rat couldn't have gotten him out. That's what I don't understand. Some small something could have gotten in like a rat or snake but Strut couldn't have gotten out. I wonder if someone killed him.
> 
> No, couldn't have been. Thank you.


Um i have an idea. I just have a question. Is there holes arond your pen/run. And what does the top of said pen/ran look like. Because if i know anything about mutilated chickens and my 4 chicken massacres. Something went wrong. 1 somehow a fox got in the pen and only left 3 chickens alive. But smerd chickens every where and of course I gad to be 6 when this happened so i am traumatized. But tell me please what your pen/run looks like or what your door and top looks like. If you don't have a top thats cool. And do you have cats around your house? Also i may suggest to have a exploratory walk around your coop and pen/run.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

No holes. Yes, there's a top. Yes, I have a cat. She only five pounds. She wouldn't\couldn't have gotten him.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Awww, I am sorry for your loss. 😢 

Are you 100% sure he was in the coop when you shut the door? I missed doing a head count one night this summer and lost my favorite hen to a raccoon. And one other time I did the head count, but one somehow slipped back out into the run. Luckily he was still fine in the morning.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Awww, I am sorry for your loss. 😢
> 
> Are you 100% sure he was in the coop when you shut the door? I missed doing a head count one night this summer and lost my favorite hen to a raccoon. And one other time I did the head count, but one somehow slipped back out into the run. Luckily he was still fine in the morning.


Yeah same here. After the first massacre we would do head counts. And some how i kept missing one for 3 weeks in November. I think you no where i am going with this. Well behind the recycling bin in the bamboo was a hen. And we ended up with a doezn baby chicks in the middle of November. So we took them and raised them.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah same here. After the first massacre we would do head counts. And some how i kept missing one for 3 weeks in November. I think you no where i am going with this. Well behind the recycling bin in the bamboo was a hen. And we ended up with a doezn baby chicks in the middle of November. So we took them and raised them.


Also in all massacres i lost all my favorites. For no reason. Like with windston the stupid cat(not trying to offend people) took windston in stead of am of the other Nuggets. Well all i learn is never get to atched. Because everyone and everything will leave you behind. But i know i have 7 friends who will always be here for me.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Awww, I am sorry for your loss. 😢
> 
> Are you 100% sure he was in the coop when you shut the door? I missed doing a head count one night this summer and lost my favorite hen to a raccoon. And one other time I did the head count, but one somehow slipped back out into the run. Luckily he was still fine in the morning.


Thank you. Yes, 1,000% sure. There's only three so he wouldn't be hard to miss.

I'm sorry about that. Never good.


Chick named small fri said:


> Also in all massacres i lost all my favorites. For no reason. Like with windston the stupid cat(not trying to offend people) took windston in stead of am of the other Nuggets. Well all i learn is never get to atched. Because everyone and everything will leave you behind. But i know i have 7 friends who will always be here for me.


That's no way to live. The pain of losing one that you love is not half as bad as the pain of knowing you didn't take the time to love someone, and care for someone. Love is the strongest force out there. So love. Love conquers all. Even the fear of loss.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Thank you. Yes, 1,000% sure. There's only three so he wouldn't be hard to miss.
> 
> I'm sorry about that. Never good.
> 
> That's no way to live. The pain of losing one that you love is not half as bad as the pain of knowing you didn't take the time to love someone, and care for someone. Love is the strongest force out there. So love. Love conquers all. Even the fear of loss.


I know. Believe me I love all my birds


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> We found his body. It was more like he was mutilated. My brother buried him. He said he could his flesh.
> 
> Nope. His body was found outside of the pen. A rat couldn't have gotten him out. That's what I don't understand. Some small something could have gotten in like a rat or snake but Strut couldn't have gotten out. I wonder if someone killed him.
> 
> No, couldn't have been. Thank you.


Hmm, Wonder what it was, Mystery I suppose!😶


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hmm, Wonder what it was, Mystery I suppose!😶


Hmm i could slove it. I just need a lot of details and some pics.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Hmm i could slove it. I just need a lot of details and some pics.


Well maybe!😁


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I know. Believe me I love all my birds


I'm talking about people. If you can't handle losing a chickens, losing a person is going to be very, very rough. 


Chick named small fri said:


> Hmm i could slove it. I just need a lot of details and some pics.


I'll try to get you some pics later. 


Animals45 said:


> Hmm, Wonder what it was, Mystery I suppose!😶


I do, too. I suppose so. A snake couldn't have caused the wounds he sustained.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I'm talking about people. If you can't handle losing a chickens, losing a person is going to be very, very rough.
> 
> I'll try to get you some pics later.
> 
> I do, too. I suppose so. A snake couldn't have caused the wounds he sustained.


Do you possibly have ferrets around your place?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Nope, no ferrets.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

i think they meant weasels. ferrets are domestic and cant live in the wild. Any weasels you know of?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Well, in that case, yes, we have weasels. My dad said he had a weasel kill his chickens before.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Well, in that case, yes, we have weasels. My dad said he had a weasel kill his chickens before.


Well you might think that not can get in or out of you pen/run. But weasels are like fence no problem. Roof no problemo. So it could of killed your bird.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> i think they meant weasels. ferrets are domestic and cant live in the wild. Any weasels you know of?


Oh my goodness sorry I always get those 2 mixed up based on how similar they are.
Sorry if I confused any of you!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh my goodness sorry I always get those 2 mixed up based on how similar they are.
> Sorry if I confused any of you!


Wait what.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Wait what.


I was saying how ferrets and weasels are very similar and confusing. 
I asked SilkieGirl if she had any ferrets around her place and I meant to put weasels...


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh my goodness sorry I always get those 2 mixed up based on how similar they are.
> Sorry if I confused any of you!


Nah, it's fine!


danathome said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> My Silkie rooster Strut died last night. Something got him. I don't know what. Whatever it was didn't eat him. There's no way anything could have gotten in or out. The door to the pen was closed.


I'm so sorry!  I am praying and hope you will recover soon. Most times when a chicken (or anything,) dies, we try to recover to quickly. But acknowledging the feelings is very helpful when treating grief.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Thank you. Yes, 1,000% sure. There's only three so he wouldn't be hard to miss.
> 
> I'm sorry about that. Never good.
> 
> That's no way to live. The pain of losing one that you love is not half as bad as the pain of knowing you didn't take the time to love someone, and care for someone. Love is the strongest force out there. So love. Love conquers all. Even the fear of loss.


That's really weird that your chicken died and was mutilated, AND it wasn't a fox or raccoon or snake or rat, yeah that's a mystery.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I'm so sorry!  I am praying and hope you will recover soon. Most times when a chicken (or anything,) dies, we try to recover to quickly. But acknowledging the feelings is very helpful when treating grief.


Thank you very much! So true. 


chickenpersoon said:


> That's really weird that your chicken died and was mutilated, AND it wasn't a fox or raccoon or snake or rat, yeah that's a mystery.


Yeah. I'm thinking it may have been a weasel right now.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm thinking weasel also


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> My Silkie rooster Strut died last night. Something got him. I don't know what. Whatever it was didn't eat him. There's no way anything could have gotten in or out. The door to the pen was closed.


So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

So the chick that I gave to my grandparents, they are going to bring him back so I can hatch some more chicks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> So the chick that I gave to my grandparents, they are going to bring him back so I can hatch some more chicks.


Sounds good! Good luck with hatching!😀


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you!!


----------

